# Happy 17th Birthday, Murphy!! (non-gsd)



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Happy 17th Birthday to my sweet little Murphy!

She is the best of the best…my heart dog.







There just aren’t enough words to express how much joy she’s brought to our lives and the lives of so many others, and how very special this girl is. She’s always asked for so little, and given so much.

She gets steak for dinner and Dairy Queen for dessert! And then she’ll help us greet the treat-or-treaters as she has forever. 

I am thankful for every day we have together and wish for many, many more of them…

The day we brought her home…










Haven’t been able to take a good birthday picture yet. Here she is this morning with one of her birthday presents. She has an amazing knack for avoiding a camera. 










This summer with her favorite kitty…










And in September, when we went to the mountains to see the beautiful trees…


----------



## WackyLackeys (Dec 10, 2007)

Wow!! Happy 17th birthday Murphy! You sure are a beautiful girl.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Thanks for the birthday wishes Dragonfly!

We went for a walk this afternoon. Beautiful here - 80 degrees. Here's Murphy running (at not too bad of a pace!) back to the car.



She's had her steak dinner and now we're off to Dairy Queen!


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

I can't believe she is 17!! She looks wonderful

Happy Birthday Murphy, I wish you many more!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday Murphy! You don't look a day over 10!









I hope you enjoyed your Dairy Queen!


----------



## Spitfire22 (Jun 9, 2005)

Happy Bday ol'timer


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow, she looks amazing for 17!!! Happy birthday pretty girl!


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

17?

Wow!

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Murphy!!!! I agree you do not look a day over 10!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

17!!! Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Happy Birthday Murphy!
















With much love









All of Jeanspackistan

She looks incredible. She is incredible. I am so glad she is with you Kris. Gets me all verklempt to see her.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Thanks so much, everyone! We're off to DQ. We've had a ton of trick-or-treaters - weather is warm, so they're out in full force.

Jean, she gets me all verklempt too...almost every time I look at her. And I'm so glad that I was the lucky one who has gotten to spend these 17 years with her. Oh geez, now I'm getting all emotional...

Thanks again!!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Seventeen! 

Zamboni (who is 15) is sitting here with me, and I just showed her that video, and told her, "see? THAT is what you have to look forward to!"

She gives Murphy a high-five from one senior to another!

And our pack would like to light some special birthday candles for Murphy's Halloween birthday!









Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday to Murphey....you have both been blessed!! She looks absolutely wonderful for 17 years!!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Wow!!!! 17 Years Young!!! And she looks great!!! Heres a big Happy Birthday for you sweetie...enjoy your treat at Dairy Queen!!!


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

Seventeen years--and looking good! 
Happy 17th Birthday & Happy Halloween too!!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

What a beauty!


----------



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

Happy birthday to our cutie!! 










I picked up a DQ ice cream cake for her.







Here's to a wonderful life you both share.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Happy 17th!!!! May you have many more!!!


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Happy belated 17th Birthday Murphy! You certainly don't look that old!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Wow, 17 years young!!!







I hope you have many more to come!!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Thanks so much everyone. Murphy had a great day!

Cathy...







You're just using Murph as an excuse to go to DQ!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What do you put in her water? She is just adorable, and doesn't look a day over 7 or 8! Happy Birthday Murphy!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

She's gorgeous! How lucky you both are to have each other.

17! 15! Now those are seniors.


----------



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

Kris, I get tickled every time I watch your princess on the video. She's so cute when she diddles.


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow! 17 years! You are so lucky...


----------

